# Hornhechte?



## Salty Waterboy (7. April 2008)

Hi Leute, wäre schön, wenn ihr einfach mal die ersten Hornhechtfänge ins Board Tippt! Damit ich mich schonmal auf die Hornis vorbereiten kann! lg bellyfisher


----------



## Dxlfxn (7. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

Finde ich auch - damit ich dann aufhören kann zu angeln.
Hoffentlich lassen die Fiecher noch möglichst lang auf sich warten


----------



## pohlk (7. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

Das wird noch dauern, der Hering ist ja noch nicht mal "richtig" da...


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

Wenn die ersten Hornies an die Angel gehen wirst du es im entsprechenden Forum lesen.
Guckst du hier.


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

Moin Moin ,


Bellyfisher schrieb:


> Hi Leute, wäre schön, wenn ihr einfach mal die ersten Hornhechtfänge ins Board Tippt! Damit ich mich schonmal auf die Hornis vorbereiten kann! lg bellyfisher


vom Boot aus : Ende April Anfang Mai 
von Land aus : 10.5


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## larsgerkens (7. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

konnte auch der 11.5 werden ...


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

Ohoh Micha... mit Datum? Na wehe wenn ich am 10ten keinen Hornie fange :q
Mal im Ernst letzte Woche haben wir mehrere Tage die Küste abgeschleppt und
nicht einen der schlanken Silberlinge erwischt (zum Glück :q )

Dafür haben wir gute Dorsche und ein paar Mefos erwischt.
Viele Boardies tipseln Ihre Horniefänge ins Board als heisst 
es abwarten und Mefos schleppen


----------



## Ribnitzer (7. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

Ein alter Spruch der auch zutrifft " der Hornhecht läuft wenn der Raps blüht ", also noch viel zu früh.


----------



## Marcus van K (7. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

Die ertsen gelben Blühten habe ich vor ca 2 Stunden, schon in einen Rapsfeld erblicken können :m

Aber wegen meiner auch erst ab dem 10 Mai.........#h


----------



## Schutenpiet (7. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

@ Micha: Ich dachte, Ihr besetzt erst am 24.05.  

Peter


----------



## detlefb (7. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*



Ribnitzer schrieb:


> Ein alter Spruch der auch zutrifft " der Hornhecht läuft wenn der Raps blüht ", also noch viel zu früh.



Blöd ist nur das der Raps, dank genialer Züchtung, immer früher anfängt zu blühen


----------



## Schwarzwusel (7. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> vom Boot aus : Ende April Anfang Mai


Na das passt doch..... irgendwas war doch am 01.05...|kopfkrat ??????


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

Moin Moin ,


Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Na das passt doch..... irgendwas war doch am 01.05...|kopfkrat ??????



genauuuuu das hoffe ich ich . Schätze mal den einen oder anderen Marlin des kleinen Mannes werden wir beim schleppen verhaften können . 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## nemles (7. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

Das hätte doch was,
die letzten Heringe und gleichzeitig die ersten Hornies erlegen, zwischendurch den einen oder anderen Dorsch oder Wittling und das Ganze mit diversen Platten abrunden...:vik:


----------



## MichaelB (7. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

Moin,

Bescheidenheit ist eine Zier... doch  viel mehr fängt man ohne ihr - odawassey? 

Die ersten gelben Blüten gab es bei uns Mitte April, die ersten Hornies konnte ich beim SpanferkelCup verhaften.

Von mir aus können die Bonsai Schwertfische gern eher kommen und länger bleiben, sind sie doch die erklärten Lieblingsspeisefische meiner Töchter #6

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: ich glaube ich leihe, nein borge mir jetzt mal eine Rapspflanze vom Bauern und beobachte das ganz genau


----------



## Rosi (8. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

na ich hoffe doch, daß zum herrentag reichlich hornis beißen. das ist der einzige tag des jahres, an dem mein mann unbedingt mit mir watangeln möchte.
ich würde ihm 2-3 fische von herzen gönnen.


----------



## Dorschminister (8. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*



MichaelB schrieb:


> P.S.: ich glaube ich leihe, nein borge mir jetzt mal eine Rapspflanze vom Bauern und beobachte das ganz genau



Ich glaube es wäre besser wenn du mit der blühenden Pflanze an die Ostsee stellst damit die Hornhechte das sehen können und es sich unter Wasser rumspricht und die Hornis dann auch bald in rauen Mengen erscheinen|supergri|supergri

Gruß Steffen


----------



## bossi (8. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

also bei uns sind schon zum teil ein paar gelbe blühten zu sehen auf dem feld hinterm haus. ich sag mal so 3-4 wochen noch dann könnte es los gehen mit der grünen gräte|supergri
aber lasst uns erst mal auf die Heringe warten nä|rolleyes
Gruß Benni


----------



## cafabu (8. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

Moin moin,
mit den alten Weißheiten (Rapsblüte = Hornhecht) ist das so eine Sache. Was früher verlässlich war, haben wir mit unserem Klimawandel doch bereits jetzt ganz schön durcheinander gebracht. Ich bin mal gespannt was meine Enkelkinder für Regeln entwickeln. Freue mich schon auf den Horni, wenn er gebraten sauer eingelegt, mit Bratkartoffeln garniert auf meinem Teller liegt.
Gruß
Carsten


----------



## marcus (8. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

Sabber,Sabber.....

klingt wirklich gut!
Sagt mal wie lange kann man denn so auf Hornhechte Angeln?
Gibt es die dann auch noch den Sommer über?
Ich verbringe einen Teil des Sommes auf Rügen.

Danke schonmal!!


----------



## Lionhead (8. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

Ende Juni ist der Spuck in Strandnähe meist vorüber. Der Hornhecht ist danach nur noch Beifang beim Schleppen oder beim Meerforellenangeln vom Boot. Er kommt nur zum Laichen ins flache Wasser.

Jan


----------



## marcus (9. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

Moin!

reichen da im Sommer 200m vom Strand weg?


----------



## Rosi (9. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

im letzten jahr war der horni bis ende september in strandnähe zu fangen. gleich in der ersten rinne, also 10m vom ufer weg, sprangen sie abends munter umher. Es waren allerdings alles kleinere, die größeren sind dann weiter draußen.
man kann die größeren gut schleppen, am besten im tiefen in sandbanknähe. das kann 50m weg vom ufer sein oder nen km, kommt auf das ufer an.


----------



## marcus (9. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

Danke Rosi,

das werde ich auf alle Fälle mal probieren. Sicher werden es nicht die Schwärme sein. Ist bloß ein wenig nervig im Sommer wegen der Zuschauer. Aber bei soviel Wasser drumherum muß man ja angeln ;-)
Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (9. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

ich habe sogar noch im oktober letzten jahres in norwegen hornhechte gefangen. ich würde mal sagen, so kalt wie die ostsee jetzt noch ist, werden wir wohl bis mindestens pfingsten warten müssen mit den hornis.


wegen hornis schleppen: warum nicht einfach auf "hoher see"? klappt wunderbar!

nimm nen halbsinkenden sbiro mit meinetwegen 20g, schalte da 2 m schnur hinter und zieh nen etwas längeren hornifetzen (hält besser) auf den haken. das ganze so 20 meter hinterm boot bei ca. 3 kn ziehen. bremse dabei so wiet öffnen, dass durch den wasserwiederstand beim schleppen keine schnur abgezogen wird. wenn dann ein fisch einsteigt, hörst du die rolle knarren. geht tip top und macht echt spaß. hatte dabei shcon armdicke hornis, auf hoher see sind die n bisschen größer hab ich das gefühl #6


----------



## fischlandmefo (9. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

Mit welchen Ködern habt ihr denn vom Land aus die besten Erfahrungen gemacht???Würde mich mal interessieren? Gruß vom Fischland!!!#h


----------



## Grubi (9. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

Hi

Ich denke die Hornies treffen um den 17.04 an Fehmarns Westküste ein *g* ...ich würde da fast drauf wetten ....|kopfkrat#a 

Mein Tip für die Erstankömmlinge " Seeringelwurm" an Wasserkugel in leichter Briese und klarer Sicht am Strand von Bojendorf :z 

Gruss Grubi


----------



## Fxxziexxr (9. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*



Grubi schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich denke die Hornies treffen um den 17.04 an Fehmarns Westküste ein *g* ...ich würde da fast drauf wetten ....|kopfkrat#a ......
> 
> Gruss Grubi



Hi Grubi,

genau die Hoffnung habe ich auch......
Die Hornies kommen morgens um 08.00 Uhr an der Küste Fehmarns an, treiben sich den ganzen Tag dort rum, und ziehen abends gegen 20 Uhr weiter nach Osten ;+.........,


.............weil ich am 18.04. ab 09.00 Uhr im Osten der Wismarer Bucht auf die Viecher warte :q:vik::q ....

Sorry Grubi, nicht traurig sein :c:c, wenn die Hornisaison nach einem Tag für Dich vorbei ist. Aber es ist ja für ´ne guten Sache :

          Mein persönliches Angelvergnügen


Schöne Grüße
Fozziebär


----------



## magnus12 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

@ Fischlandmefo:

Heringsfetzen am Spiro geht wies Brezelbacken, schafft über 20 Fische am Nachmittag. Man hat fast so viele Bisse wie mit Blinker, aber verhaftet fast jeden Fisch. 

Wichtig ist ein halbsinkender Spiro, der gut unter die Wellen/Oberfläche kommt, und feines Gerat, ca. 1m 20er Vorfach mit dünndrätigem Schleien- bzw. Puff-Forellenhaken GR. 6-8.  
Ersatzvorfächer sind praktisch, der "Dünnkram" hält nicht ewig bei den zahnigen Hornischnäbeln. Den Fetzen am besten "drallernd"  aufziehen bzw. 2 mal versetzt durchstechen, Wirbelkette ist Pflicht.

Beim Fetzenschneiden bin ich kein Ästhet, einfach 1-2 Heringe in Scheiben schneiden und dann jeweils einmal links einmal rechts an der Mittelgräte vorbei, in 5 Minuten.  
genug Köder für den Tag#6

@Grubi: Sehr geile Veranschaulichung. Sind die Fische Maßstabsgerecht? Muß ich woh auch mal nach Bojendorf...


----------



## Skorpion (10. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

@ Grubi

geile Animation :m 
Kriegst du so ein Bild auch mit Meerforellen hin?


----------



## Grubi (10. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

Moin Moin 

@ Fozziebär : naaaa guuuuut......dann lass ich ein paar für dich weiterschwimmen 

@ Skorpion : Danke |rotwerden .. ja geht auch mit Meerforellen *g*
wenn du magst auch mit deinem Lieblingsstrand ...sag bescheid und ich bastel dir was...

Gruss Grubi

Edit: ich habe einfach mal Fehmarns komplette Westküste genommen ....
und auch gleich eine Version mit Mixed-Fisch ... für Allrounder .... leider kann ich nur Gifs mit max. 85 kb anhängen ... Bildqualität wäre sonst besser...
ach , kann ich ja als Rar gepackt hochladen |licht
in den Rar Packs sind die Animationen nochmal mit mehr kb ...viel Spass damit .... und sorry für Off Topic ...


----------



## Skorpion (10. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

Absolut genial #6#6 wie die Fische auf das Ufer zuschwimmen:vik:
Da ist sogar ne braune Mefo mitbei :q
Musste eben lachen, da ist wirklich alles dabei, sogar ein All kommt :q:q
gute Arbeit Grubi :m


----------



## Rosi (10. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*



magnus12 schrieb:


> @ Fischlandmefo:
> 
> Heringsfetzen am Spiro geht wies Brezelbacken, schafft über 20 Fische am Nachmittag. Man hat fast so viele Bisse wie mit Blinker, aber verhaftet fast jeden Fisch.



Und weißt du auch warum?
Weil man Fetzen auf einen Haken bindet. Es geht auch ohne sich die Finger am Hering einzustinkern. Man schaltet einfach einen Haken hinter den Blinker, keinen Drilling! 
Dann tuckerst du dahin mit deinen 6 kmh und wenn es plauzt, Motor aus und Rute einholen. 
Armdicke hatte ich noch nicht, gibts die überhaupt? Oder sind meine Arme zu dick? Aber so aalähnlichdicke


----------



## pjfighter (11. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

würd auch gern mal ein horni mit einem 45er umfang sehen

gruss


----------



## magnus12 (11. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

Das mit dem Schleppen werde ich im Sommer mal ausprobieren. 

Was mich wurmt sind die "Meter" fische, die machmal beim Einschlag des Spiro aus dem Wasser schießen. Ob Bootsangeln hilft? direkt am Strand beissen irgendwie immer nur die 500-Gramm Fische


----------



## fischlandmefo (11. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

Danke für eure Tipps!!! Das mit Fetzenköder am Spiro hab ich auch schon probiert,aber mit Fetzen vom Hornfisch selbst ,gehts noch viel besser (hält suuuupiiii am Haken):q!!!Und die Jungs sind ganz wild auf das Fleisch ihrer Kumpels#d:g|supergri!!!       
   Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## cozmo (27. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

schon jemand was von den hornfischen gehört???


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

Noch nicht da zum Glück....


----------



## prophet12 (27. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

nein noch nicht...vielleicht heute


----------



## Henryhst (27. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

Gestern eine Mefo paar leos und 2 hornis gefangen und noch paar dranne gehabt vor Glowe


----------



## cozmo (27. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

wo ist denn glowe???


----------



## mefohunter84 (27. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

Im Nord - Osten von RÜGEN! #6


----------



## Dirk_001 (28. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

@Hernryhst
ich denke mal die hast du vom Boot aus geangelt, oder ?

Mit der Wathose hab ich bis jetzt noch keine Hornis gefangen oder springen sehen, "nur" die Mefos machen noch ab und zu einen Satz aus dem Wasser, mit dem Beissen haperts allerdings noch ein wenig.

Grüsse aus Glowe 
Dirk


----------



## Keek (28. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

Moin,
also das mit dem Sbiro und Heringsfetzen probiere ich aus, aber kann mir einer noch sagen, welche Blinker für die Hornis gut funktionieren? Größe? Form? Gewicht?

Gruß Keek  #h


----------



## mefohunter84 (28. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

Jepp, kann ich. #6
Also der Blinker sollte schlank sein. Z.B. der Hansen Flash! #6  Gewicht  15 - 25 gr. Farbreize in rot sind sinnvoll. Drilling abmontieren. Dann ein kurzes etwa 5 cm langes Stück Mono in der Stärke von 0,30 - 0,35 mm anknüpfen und am Ende einen 4er - 8er Drilling. #6
Auswerfen und mit kurzen Spinnstopps einholen.

Viel Erfolg #6


----------



## Keek (28. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

Hört sich gut an, ich danke Dir

 #6


----------



## little.uli (28. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

Mal ne andere fragen mefos und leos gehen die auch auf herings fetzen beim schleppen an der oberfläche


----------



## MichaelB (28. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

Moin,





MichaelB schrieb:


> ich glaube ich leihe, nein borge mir jetzt mal eine Rapspflanze vom Bauern und beobachte das ganz genau


gesagt / getan

Drei Rapsstauden vorletzte Woche einfach mit dem Klappspaten ausgebuddelt und neben der Terrasse ins Bett gesetzt - fertig.

Raps scheint sehr robust und anspruchslos zu sein, ist weiter gewachsen als sei nix gewesen.

Und seit gestern sind die ersten Blüten da :vik:

Am WoE sollte es Hornies geben 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: weiß wer, aus welchem Teil der Pflanzen Öl gemacht wird?


----------



## xfishbonex (28. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

ich war am weekend auf fehmarn an 4 stränden keine hornis in sich weite :cdas dauert bestimmt noch 2 wochen #6 aber dann knallt es in den ruten |supergri


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

Och nöööööö.... Aber ich werd auch einmal los....Mit Fliegenrute....Bei Rügen sind die ersten gefangen worden. Also ich denke nächste Woche haben wir sie in WH SD und überall.....


----------



## Grubi (28. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

Hi

Bei uns in NRW steht der Raps schon in voller Blüte .... von mir aus kanns losgehn :z

@ MichaelB : Rapsöl wird aus den Samen gepresst ....kannst aufhören die Stengel über nem Kanister auszuwringen  
Die Samen sind erst im Herbst soweit ...

Gruss Grubi


----------



## Dirk_001 (28. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

Raps hin und her... im Norden dauert es 5-6 Wochen länger bis da was blüht also Geduld


----------



## fischlandmefo (29. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*



Dirk_001 schrieb:


> Raps hin und her... im Norden dauert es 5-6 Wochen länger bis da was blüht also Geduld


Moin,stimmt nicht ich war heute auf meiner Heimstrecke....und 10 Hornis....und 2 Mefos von ca.50cm#6!!! Die waren alle ganz wild auf den Victor Grün/Gelb schön mit Pausen eingekurbelt:q!!! Ich hatte am Tag schon viele Tobis gesehen da hat der Köder voll gepasst! Die eine Mefo hatte 6 Tobis im Magen|uhoh:. Gruß vom Fischland!!! 

 PS.Die ersten Hornis sind die Größten....|supergri


----------



## Micky (30. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

Gibt es schon mal irgendwelche Fangmeldungen von Ostholsteins Küste?

Vatertag steht vor der Tür und da wir nach nunmehr 3-jähriger gepflegter Tradition wieder auf die hundsgemeinen Schnabeltiere los, wäre eine verheißungsvolle Fangmeldung mal was feines.


----------



## Dirk_001 (30. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Moin,stimmt nicht ich war heute auf meiner Heimstrecke....und 10 Hornis....und 2 Mefos von ca.50cm#6!!!


 
Na das hört man doch gerne #6
Das werde ich dann spätestens Morgen mal testen gehen !

Grüße von Rügen


----------



## Laichhaken (30. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

@ Micky....das wollte ich dich schon immer mal fragen....wo hast du dein avatar her...???

PS: Ich wollte eigentlich auch morgen zum testen an die OH-Küste kommen und mal testen...hat da schon jemand was (Hornies) gelanden?


----------



## MichaelB (30. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

Moin,

ich hoffe mal, dass mein Raps mich nicht beschubst und morgen die ersten Fangmeldungen zu verkünden sind #h

Das Avatar ist ein einfaches Foto von Micky, so sieht er normal immer aus 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Micky (30. April 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*



Laichhaken schrieb:


> @ Micky....das wollte ich dich schon immer mal fragen....wo hast du dein avatar her...???


 


MichaelB schrieb:


> Das Avatar ist ein einfaches Foto von Micky, so sieht er normal immer aus


 
Mein Haupthaar ist zwischenzeitlich aber dunkler und vor allem etwas lichter (geworden)... 

Was die Hornhechte angeht bin ich etwas skeptisch, aber wir werden es zumindest mal versuchen, ansonsten baden wir eben ein paar Salzis #h


----------



## Dirk_001 (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

um mal auf die Hornis zurück zu kommen 
An der Nordküste Rügens sind vereinzelte zu fangen oder in kleineren Schwärmen, noch nicht die Schwemme aber es wird von Tag zu Tag immer mehr


----------



## Lars71 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

Hallo Männer,

wir haben gestern am schwarzen Grund einen Hornhecht gefangen genommen.... Ich denke es kann sich nur noch um wenige Tage handeln bis die gesamte Imperiale Schnabel-Armada vor der OH-Küste auftaucht und zum Angriff auf alles was sich bewegt und glitzert übergeht. Möge die Kraft mit euch sein....


----------



## mullet64 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

Bei uns (Stolteraa/westlich Warnemünde) gab es gestern trotz dichtem Küstennebel und eklig kaltem Wetter gut Hornfisch. 2 Spezies haben sehr gut auf Blinker gefangen (keine Ahnung, wie) und wir haben dann mit Sbiru und Hornhechtfetzen nachgelegt.
Im dichten Nebel hat sich dann noch eine Kajakflotte lautlos genähert. Hatte gerade eingeworfen, da sah ich, dass ich mit meinem Sömmet beinahe den Frontmann gefangen hätte. Tja, man soll beim Werfen ruhig auch mal hinschauen. (Und die Paddler können ruhig mal ein Lied singen oder ins Nebelhorn blasen, wenn sie nur 60m vom Land entfernt umherschippern.)
Danach habe ich dann aber aufgepasst. Aber was ich dann gesehen habe, konnte ich kaum glauben: rund 15m schräg links vor mir buckelte ein kleiner Wal. So etwas habe ich an unserer Küste noch nie gesehen. Und das ca. 20m vom Ufer entfernt in etwa 1,50m tiefem Wasser. Ich stand da wie gelähmt. Das Angeln ist dann erstmal für eine Weile ausgefallen. Ob der auch ein Hornijäger ist?
Wundern würd's mich nicht; sind ja auch lecker. Aber wie pult der die Gräten???
Gruss
Mullet.


----------



## Reverend Mefo (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

Moin Boys & Geels,

Haben heute Morgen beim Mefoangeln (Tobis Blinker und Sbiro) nen guten Horni gerissen. Hatte dann auch noch einen Mefo- oder Horni Biss auf Magnus-Imitat, den ich aber aufgrund unprofessioneller Bisshektik dummerweise wieder aus dem Maul gerissen habe.


Was mich ein wenig wundert ist, dass man bei dem Ententeich heute morgen sehr wohl erkennen konnte, das da ne Menge Fisch an der Oberflaeche war. Und Sbiro wie auch Spoeket und Moere Silda sind da ganz in der Naehe platziert worden ohne irgendeine weitere Reaktion herbeizurufen. Ist das normal? Eigentlich haetten sich die Hornis ja nach vorangegangenen Aussagen wenigstens auf die (recht langsam gefuehrten) Fliegen stuerzen muessen, oder sind die am Anfang weger der Balz zu blind? Oder posen da gar irgendwelche Stinte oder Sprotten an der Oberflaeche rum und das waren gar keine Hornis?


----------



## Rosi (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

Mullet ein Schweinswal? Bestimmt sind Hornis eine ergibige Beute. Den plötzlichen Seenebel erlebte ich vom Boot aus. War gespenstig und eine Erfahrung, weil so plötzlich. Das Wetter war schon vormittags durchwachsen. Hornfisch ist im Anmarsch, aber Hunger scheint in den Hintergrund zu treten. Die wollen sich vermehren und nicht fressen. Man muß schon ganz schön arbeiten um ein paar zu erwischen und die meisten sind gerissen. Wartet mal noch 1-2 Wochen, dann haben die auch alle wieder Hunger.


----------



## Reverend Mefo (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

@ Rosi:

Na, dann hoffe ich mal, das Du recht hast. Es frustriert nämlich nichts mehr, als wenn man den Fisch sieht und er nich will. Dann lieber das Gefuehl, da is nichts, aber wenn was kommt, dann geht er Dir sofort an den Haken. Bei Mefos kennt man das rumgezicke ja, aber bei Hornis habe ich das noch nicht auf der Pfanne gehabt. Dann muss die Magnus am Sbiro wohl doch noch mal dem Heringsfetzen weichen, wenn die Trutten sich im tiefen Wasser aalen. Nu bin ich aber eh ersma im Urlaub, und wenn ich yurueck bin sind die Mefos wohl weit weg und die Hornis in Schnapplaune...


----------



## kasimir (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

hi 
War am wochenende auf fehmarn und rund um die insel brodelt das wasser wieviele ich gefangen habe weiss ich nicht hatte auch nicht wirklich lust zum zählen ^^ mitgenommen nur 2 stck fürn kollegen der wollt die ma probieren #t

ps:wegen den mistviechern muss ich jetzt wieder auf die mefo nachtfischerei umsteigen |gr:

grüsse


----------



## Micky (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

War gestern Abend spontan mit nem Kumpel vor Weißenhaus im Kleinboot unterwegs. Hornies haben noch bis 21.00 Uhr gebissen. Hatten in 2 Stunden knapp 10 am Haken, davon 5 mitgenommen.

DORSCH = FEHLANZEIGE

Der Küstenbereich von Seebrücke bis zur Spitze am Eitz war mal wieder mit Netzen zugepflastert.


----------



## MichaelB (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

Moin,

ist das eigentlich neu, daß im Mai wenn der Raps blüht die Hornies sich auf fast jeden Köder stürzen als sei es der letzte?

Ich meine nur, weil grad jetzt gern rumgemault wird, daß man z.B. seine MeFo nachts fangen muss... |kopfkrat

Ich freue mich über die Schnabeltiere - die ersten gab es letzten Sonntag #6

Gruß
Michael


----------



## macmarco (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

Waren heute Ecke Sierksdorf mit den BB unterwegs, aber nüscht außer drei Hornis!!! Da hat sich ja noch nocht mal der Sonnenbrand dafür gelohnt #d
Und ich habe davon nicht einen gefangen...FURCHTBAR!!!!!!

Gruß
Marco   #h


----------



## magnus12 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

Jep, so richtig da sind sie irgendwie noch nicht. 
Hatten gestern zu zweit nur 8 Stück, die Bisse kamen erst recht flott (15h), aber dann immer dünner . 

Denke das änderst sich nächstes WE#6, vielleicht sollte man aber auch nicht ganz so lange ausschlafen und vormittags schon am Strand sein:q

Kümmere mich jetzt erstmal um die richtigen Hechte...


----------



## TR22 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

Moin Leute,

kann mich dem nur anschliessen.
War gestern los. In 3 Stunden nur 2 Stück. Die kommen wohl erst noch.

Gruß TR22


----------



## Watfischer84 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

Weis gar nicht was ihr habt|kopfkrat 
Haben gestern und heute ca. 45-50 stk. gefangen,  wovon insgesammt  27  das Zeitliche gesegnet haben .  Die  wandern bald in den Rauch. 
Ich sag nur kleiner oranger Tanglöppen langsam geführt:vik:


----------



## symphy (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

hi,
waren heute in neustadt los von 7 bis 18 uhr mit kleinboot 

bis auf ein paar  3 hornis ging nischts dorsch mit nichts zu kriegen und die wenige drift machte nichts leichter .

wobei von den 3 2 meine frau geschossen hat |rolleyes

seeringel ging gar nicht >untiefentonne gleich null 

das wetter war bombig bin nett braun geworden ,war ein geiler tag 
und am ende im hafen noch ein paar heringe geholt #h


----------



## Klaus S. (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

Vor Bülk vom Kleinboot am Samstag 19 Stk. (ca. 3 Std.) auf Heringsfetzen. Komischerweise waren sie nur im Flachen und im Tiefen waren deutlich weniger Bisse.


----------



## Hansen (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

Jepp, wir hatten sie heute in der Eckernförder Bucht auch nur bis drei Meter. 11 Stück in 4 Stunden, alles auf Hering.


----------



## mj23 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

war heute in bülk. habe um 11 uhr angefangen zu angeln und um kurz vor 16 uhr aufgehört. erbeutet habe ich 19 stück. am anfang hat fast jeder wurf bisse gebracht, aber so ab 14 uhr waren die hornis weg. gefangen habe ich alle mit weisser seidenschnur (ohne haken  ).


----------



## Dorschdiggler (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*



MichaelB schrieb:


> Ich freue mich über die Schnabeltiere - die ersten gab es letzten Sonntag #6



Moin Du Langhaariger 

Freut mich, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin, der sich an einem Schnäbler erfreuen kann :vik:

Allerdings sind die Freunde zur Zeit recht eigenwillig.
Am Samstag war es recht mau (meiner Einer mit der Fliegenrute - aber auch die Sbirujungs hatten nicht übermässig viel) und heute konnte ich beobachten, dass die Beisszeiten ziemlich kurz waren (es reichte gerade mal für zwei drei Fische und dann musste wieder gewartet werden). Wenn das genau so wird wie mit den Mefos in diesem Frühjahr, dann bekomme ich die Räuchertonne nicht an einem Nachmittag voll     #h

P.S.: An dieser Stelle einen Gruss an den fleissigen "Mitleser" René......
Hau was raus nachher #h


----------



## MichaelB (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

Moin Du Kurzhaariger,

ich hätte mich letzten Sonntag auch über ein paar Schnabeltiere gefreut, aber so... war das wohl die Rache für den Sonntag davor

Näxtes Mal wird alles anderz 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*



MichaelB schrieb:


> Näxtes Mal wird alles anderz
> 
> Gruß
> Michael



#6


oder auch nicht 

:q:q:q:q


----------



## tschensie (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

Wir waren über Pfingsten auf Fehmarn.
Ich habe Samstag, Sonntag und Montag fast den ganzen Tag in Westermakeldorf geangelt.
Samstag bekam ich nur Bisse auf Blinker. 
Aber sehr verhalten. Trotz der Seidenschnüre vorne dran blieben nur 4 hängen.
Auf Fischfetzen lief nichts.
Am Sonntag war mir nur einer vergönnt, auf Heringsfetzen an der Wasserkugel.
Montag lief es dagegen sehr gut. 19 Stück gefangen, aber nur auf Sirolino mit Heringsfetzen. 
Ich habe keinen einzigen Biss auf Blinker oder Fetzen an Wasserkugel bekommen.
Wenn man den Spiro langsam eingekurbelt hat konnte man die Hornis hinterher schwimmen sehen. Wenn man angehalten hat blieben sie kurz neben dem Köder stehen und drehten wieder um.

Also das Beißverhalten war doch recht merkwürdig.
Entweder schwommen sie nur hinterher oder es haben sich gleich 3-4 Hornies um den Happen gerissen.


----------



## jottweebee (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

Komme gerade von Rügen zurück. Wir waren knapp 2 Wochen in Thiessow, um Hornis zu fangen.
  Mit dabei war unser 6-jähriger Enkel Juri. Er wollte auch mal die „Schwertfische“ an der Angel haben.
  Unser Angeltag begann erst immer nach 10.00 Uhr und gleich am ersten Tag, dem 2.5., hatte er 2 und Opa nur einen auf Heringsfetzen an der Wasserkugel gefangen.
  In den nächsten Tagen wurde es immer wärmer, die Wassertemperatur stieg und die Hornis bissen gieriger. Wenn wir etwa 10 Fische an Land hatten, beendeten wir unseren Angelausflug.






_     Der Haken sitzt._





_
     Geschafft!_






_     Unsere Tagesausbeute._

  Unser Fang wurde geräuchert oder entgrätet nach Heringsart in Gelee eingelegt.
  Am Pfingstwochenende kamen die Bisse seltener. Die Frühaufsteher hatten aber immer noch zahlreichen Erfolg. Die Fischfetzen wurden nicht mehr so gut genommen. Die Hornis wollten nur noch Metall. 
  Am Pfingstmontag kam es zu einem Temperatursturz und die Hornis zogen sich ins tiefere Wasser zurück. Am Mittwoch morgen waren sie wieder da, aber für uns war der Aufenthalt in Rügen zu Ende. Leider!


----------



## Schutenpiet (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

@jottweebee: Schöner Bericht, und toller Angelnachwuchs #6
Da hat sich ja die Reise an die See gelohnt..jetzt noch räuchern, und schon ist Opa der Beste |supergri|supergri

Gruß Peter


----------



## jottweebee (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

@AFS-Beckmann:
Einige der Hornis wurden natürlich eingefroren und für die Räuchertonne mitgenommen.

Das steht demnächst an.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## xfishbonex (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

petri heil und der kleine hat sich bestimmt gefreut besonders wie er die angel hält :q mein sohn ist erst 16 monate ich warte auch schon bis er mit kommt zum angeln :q:q:q lg andre


----------



## Schutenpiet (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> petri heil und der kleine hat sich bestimmt gefreut besonders wie er die angel hält :q mein sohn ist erst 16 monate ich warte auch schon bis er mit kommt zum angeln :q:q:q lg andre



Heute schon freut sich der Vater auf die Eisenbahn vom Sohn:q:q ging mir genau so, und nu muss ich mit Jan auf Augenhöhe diskutieren, weil er seinen Alten einholt   aber er angelt auch zu gerne und das ist dann die schönst Zeit mit ihm zusammen, weil man sich da ja von Mann zu Mann in Ruhe unterhalten kann 
Peter


----------



## goeddoek (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

Moin Jürgen #h


Auch von mir ein dickes Petri Heil und liebe Grüße in die alte Heimat.

Da habt ihr ja fein gefangen #6 Der Jung wird noch ein richtiger Vollblutangler :vik:
Aber das Du den Schnabeltieren nicht mit der Fliege nachgestellt hast ......  :q :q


Gruß,

Georg


----------



## jottweebee (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

Hallo Georg

Ich hatte meine Wathose nicht eingepackt. Daher wurden nur Heringsfetzen und schlankes Metall ins Wasser geworfen. Beim Metall war aber eine Fliege als Beifänger angebunden.
Die Steilküste hatte ich so dicht am Strand im Rücken, dass mit der Fliegenrute kein Rückschwung möglich war.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## MichaelB (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

Moin,





Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> oder auch nicht


 doch :vik:

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Schutenpiet (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*

@ MichaelB: Schöööner Bericht und noch bessere Strecke
Petri #6

Peter


----------



## goeddoek (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*



MichaelB schrieb:


> Moin, doch :vik:
> 
> Gruß
> Michael




Jepp - Danke für den feinen Bericht und ein dickes Petri Heil #h

Sach ich doch immäh - der Hornie ist kein Schönwetterfisch. Ich glaub, dass ist nur die Entschuldigung für die Angler, nicht loszugehen  |supergri |supergri


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hornhechte?*



MichaelB schrieb:


> Moin, doch :vik:
> 
> Gruß
> Michael



ja nee...ist klar....

*Verleihnix hat also wieder Hochsaison* |supergri|supergri|supergri


#6 hassu fein gemacht


----------

